# How does it feel to kiss on the neck?



## Yukinara (Feb 18, 2012)

Just wondering, anyone here try it before? I meant, from the receiving  and giving point, how does it feel like? I need to add a scene of neck  kissing to my novel but I can't describe how it feel. Either kiss on the  forehead or neck but I never had both

fix: both of them are around 17-18, first time kissing and a little bit clumsy, no facial hair


----------



## Potty (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends on the kiss. A sensual one on the neck starts as a nice tickle, usually raises a few hairs and a minor shiver (at least for me). A kiss on the forehead is just like a kiss on the cheek, nothing special about it really.

As for giving a kiss on the neck its a bit like kissing the nook of your own arm. Just less hairy in my case.


----------



## Kyle R (Feb 18, 2012)

It feels like wearing a rainbow-colored leotard as you fall down a cool, damp well full of spaghetti and dry sponges, while a rock and roll song echoes in reverse.

(I'm kidding.. kind of. Potty's answer is better ^)


----------



## Potty (Feb 18, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> It feels like wearing a rainbow-colored leotard as you fall down a cool, damp well full of spaghetti and dry sponges, while a rock and roll song echoes in reverse.



Your answer fills me with sunshine happyness and fuzzy cotton trembles.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 18, 2012)

A kiss on the neck is drastically different depending who's doing the kissing and who's receiving it. For instance, beards can be a factor.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 18, 2012)

I wrote this about a neck kiss:
snowflake kiss melting
quivers on my meniscus
breaking the tension​


----------



## JosephB (Feb 18, 2012)

Depends. If it's like the kisses I used to get from one of my old girlfriends, you could put that pointy attachment on the vacuum cleaner hose and hold it up to your neck. That should give you a good idea.


----------



## Potty (Feb 18, 2012)

JosephB said:


> vacuum cleaner hose and hold it up to your neck.



That must suck....
















sorry.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 19, 2012)

As with all things it depends on the who and whom of it. If the he loves her but the she has no interest in the him then for her it is an irritation for him a frustration; if the other way round, for him it is a means to an end, for her a prelude to seduction - Context is all.


----------



## Robdemanc (Feb 19, 2012)

If its delicate - warm, tender softness of lips, slight tickle.   Rough - warm and moist, could involve teeth gently gnawing at the skin.  I think spine tingles in all cases.


----------



## heartmama (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a thought on the forehead thing:  To me, the forehead kiss has a protective connotation - the kisser being the protector of the kissed.  As for the neck kissing, I have to agree with what's already been said. However, I will add, that for many women I know, it's one of the hottest places to be kissed.


----------



## BabaYaga (Feb 21, 2012)

Well, and this advice depends on your age, the legalities in your country and whether you have a willing volunteer... but maybe try it for yourself? 

If you'd asked what it feels like to get shot, I wouldn't suggest the same research method. But hey, it's kissing, right? Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Feb 21, 2012)

Robdemanc said:


> I think spine tingles in all cases.



Not in all.  Like someone else said, it depends on the person.  My girlfriend loves being kissed on the neck, while I'm mostly ambivalent towards it.  The ear happens to be my hotspot, and let me tell you, it sends shivers through your entire body when someone is having fun up there.  I expect someone who reacts well to neck kisses would feel the same way.

As far as the point of contact itself, well, it's exactly what you'd expect.  It feels like someone's kissing you there.  Kiss yourself: That's what it feels like.


----------

